# how do i switch on the habitation step light on my cheyanne



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

im sure its really easy - and im guessing it comes on with something else - but i will be damned if i can find out how - so how do i switch on my habitation door step light - gets ready to do - doh....


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't know if it the same as on Auto sleepers where you press in the glass on the light to switch on and press again to turn off.
Don


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you mean the outside light then you select aux on the panel above the door.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Or do you mean the light under the step up into the bedroom? if so that is in the corner under the cupboard that holds your electric gubbins a bit along from the light for reading.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Or do you mean the one thats over the entrance door on the inside? Have you tried replacing the bulb, they do fail sometimes !!If so its the rocker switch just above/below the press button for the step.

I think you need to clarify exactly which lamp you mean !!


(bulawayolass, It took me AGES to find out what that switch did!! It was only after trying it one night that the light finaly dawned :roll: :roll: . 
Its a bloody stupid place to put the switch isnt it??)


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

it seems we all have lots of differant light places/problems, anyway mine is on the first step as you step into the van ( the habitation door ?)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Age of van?

If it's more than a year old then MrPlodd is correct. However I seem to recall that switch has been redesigned on the latest ones. I think Russell (user Rapide561) was asking about it recently. Might be worth checking with him.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Roadwarrior.
I think you mean the small light with the Frontier symbol on it.
This worked in our 2010 Autotrail Arapaho, when I unlocked or locked the doors using the remote cetral locking fob. The step also extended or retracted.
However since I removed the jumpers in the little control box at the rear of the drivers seat, to stop the step operating remotely, my step light also stopped working automatically along with the light over the mirror. I miss the operation of the lights and you have just reminded me of the problem. I will replace the jumper tomorrow and investigate. I may have just removed the wrong jumper.
I'll keep you posted.
Frank


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

solved - switch found by heater/radiator by door


----------

